# Lightheadedness in ROS



## priceless

Hi
In which ROS would you put the following symptoms
1. Lightheaded
2.Syncope
3.Dizziness
4.Vertigo
5.Numbness/Tingling
6.Fainting,unconscious,passing out

Thanks.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn

Often times the difference can be the context in which the item is listed.  Examples of the various categories are:

1.Lightheaded (ENT, CARDIO, or NEURO)
 2.Syncope  (ENT, CARDIO or NEURO)
 3.Dizziness (ENT, CARDIO, OR NEURO)
 4.Vertigo  (ENT, CARDIO, OR NEURO)
 5.Numbness/Tingling  (NEURO)
 6.Fainting,unconscious,passing out  (CARDIO or NEURO)

See below for example:

Patient feels great, denies; chest pain, syncope, palpitations  (Cardio)
Patient feels great, denies; dizziness, change in speech, paresthesia, syncope, changes in memory (Neuro)

Patient feels great, with the exception of left ear pain; denies dizziness or tinnitus (ENT)
Patient feels great, with the exception of hand numbness, denies; dizziness, difficulty in speaking, change in speech, loss of sensation, changes in memory (NEURO)

Hope this helps.


----------



## priceless

Thanks!!


----------

